# Mix Atf and Hydraulic fluid?



## freeburn

Is it OK to mix hydraulic fluid and atf? I bought a new splitter and it came with hydraulic fluid from the manufacturer, but the dealer that set it up added 3 QTS of atf to it. Is that going to harm anything?


----------



## Elderthewelder

From my Iron & Oak splitter manual


Hydraulic Oil Specifications (non-foaming)
Tractor Hydraulic Oil
For extremely cold weather conditions . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . SAE 10W or AW 32
For extremely warm weather conditions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . SAE 30W or AW 68
Automatic Transmission Fluid
For all weather conditions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Dexron VI, Mercon V or equivalent 

Important Notice
DO NOT mix tractor hydraulic oil with automatic transmission fluid. Also,
DO NOT mix different types of hy
draulic oils and transmission fluids
(e.g., synthetic with non-synthetic). Hydraulic
oil is NOT compatible with transmission
fluid, and different TYPES of hydraulic o
ils and transmission fluids MAY NOT BE
compatible with each other


----------



## lindnova

Probably won't hurt anything, but if it were mine I would want all the same fluid.  Why take the chance on incompatibility problems hurting your pump?


----------



## brenndatomu

lindnova said:


> Probably won't hurt anything, but if it were mine I would want all the same fluid.  Why take the chance on incompatibility problems hurting your pump?


I agree ^^^


----------



## freeburn

Unfortunately, the dealer that set it up already mixed the different kinds together?!?!


----------



## Ski-Patroller

ATF is commonly used as Hydraulic Fluid, but my manual also said don't mix them.  Not sure why.   If it did not foam or separate, I don't think I would worry about it.  

I had a hard time finding Hydraulic Oil in less than 5 gal containers, until I found it at Home Depot.  They carry it in one gal jugs.


----------



## tsquini

atf has completely different anti-wear additives than hydraulic fluid. It can have similar viscosity but they are not the same.


----------



## salecker

Hi
I have a Caterpillar 950 loader.The site glass on the hydraulic tank has been sandblasted,making it cloudy.Every yr or so i add a pail of ATF to the AW 32 that i usually use in the hydraulics's.Makes the fluid pink and then i can see the fluid in the site glass.The AW 32 is clear.I have been doing this for the 15 yrs i have had the loader,it spends it's Winters working a logging show,and there have been no issues.
In the past we used 10W oil for hydralic's,then the AW 32 came down in price,so it's the goto fluid now.
Thomas


----------

